# Need Help/Ideas for Ice House...



## neusch303 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am new to the sight but It seems like a good place to get info from fellow outdoorsmen so here goes-

I purchased a permanent/wheeled fishouse trailer (7x12) this summer and built the house ontop of it for my summer project. It is very sturdy and well build, insulated etc. I am new to the permanent fishouse thing so I am wondering of any little secrets that make being inside a small place easier. Whats best for storage, rod holders, rattle reels. What is essential to keep in there for unforseen scenarios...anything that someone has put into their fish house that is original and very handy to have.

I would appreciate any suggestions you guys could give me

Thanks


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

cupbords can provide a lot of extra storage space and in ours we put a bunkbead in it that doubled as a storage space under the bunk


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

If you are going to overnight in it, make sure you have an air exchanger to cycle in fresh air and remove carbon monoxide. Many new houses are "air tight" to keep warmth in, but this also keeps in a lot of the baddies you get when burning propane for your heater.

As for utility, make sure you have some wide shelves, with maybe a 1/4" lip on them so your stuff doesn't slide off of them. And wall hangers for clothing, scoops, gaffs and tackle bags.

(I have combined the walleye fishing thread with this one)


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I would add Rod Holders (for travel) to the ceiling if it's tall enough.

If you plan to sleep in it. Lights by the holes, so you don't wake everyone up.

12 volt lighting along with 110.

Rod holders and rattle reels that can be romoved if not used.


----------



## neusch303 (Dec 3, 2007)

njsimonson said:


> If you are going to overnight in it, make sure you have an air exchanger to cycle in fresh air and remove carbon monoxide. Many new houses are "air tight" to keep warmth in, but this also keeps in a lot of the baddies you get when burning propane for your heater.
> 
> As for utility, make sure you have some wide shelves, with maybe a 1/4" lip on them so your stuff doesn't slide off of them. And wall hangers for clothing, scoops, gaffs and tackle bags.
> 
> (I have combined the walleye fishing thread with this one)


Thanks for combining them, didnt see the ice fishing thread until after I posted on the walleye....thanks for the idea about the shelves I wouldnt have thought of putting a lip on them for sliding. I also did already put in a air exchange but I am still going to get a battery carbon monoxide detector.

Waterwolf, are you talking about home made rod holder/rattle reels that are removable or commercial brands...if so what brands?

Thanks again for the info everyone!!!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> Waterwolf, are you talking about home made rod holder/rattle reels that are removable or commercial brands...if so what brands?


http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... id=0030603

Something like this with the side mount would work. Removable if your not using and could be transfered to boat in open water seasons.


----------



## kato2fargo (Jul 27, 2007)

Nature Vision has a flexible rod holder. personally i think this is one of the better designs for rod holders here is the site...

http://www.naturevisioninc.com/shop_nvi ... =20&page=1


----------

